
Demo of OpenAI's GPT-3 generating tweets given a word - hardmaru
https://thoughts.sushant-kumar.com/hong%20kong
======
niyue
I don't know how to define "generated tweets".

I am 100% sure that some of the tweets I got back should be considered as
"found"/"searched" instead of "generated". For example, I tried "bigdata", and
one of the "generated" tweet is "Big data is like teenage sex: everyone is
talking about it, but nobody really knows how to do it." and I believe this is
not AI generated and is simply a copy of other human being's tweet.

~~~
rckoepke
Indeed, that seems to be from at least as early as 2013:
[https://www.facebook.com/dan.ariely/posts/904383595868](https://www.facebook.com/dan.ariely/posts/904383595868)

It is said that GPT-3's parameter space is enough to encode/memorize nearly
1/3rd of it's training corpus[0] as pointed out by 'GIFtheory in another GPT-3
thread here on HN. It seems you're finding the effects of that.

Additionally I'm curious about the recursive effect of this over-fitting after
more and more output from GPT- _n_ is published on the internet and inevitably
gets included in the training corpus for GPT- _(n+m)_ as pointed out by
'jobigoud[1]. Especially as people start using GPT-like models to spam the
internet. We may lack a ground-truth corpus in the future to label "human".

It would be a bit like how carbon dating or production of low background steel
changed after 1945 due to nuclear testing.

0: [https://lambdalabs.com/blog/demystifying-
gpt-3/](https://lambdalabs.com/blog/demystifying-gpt-3/)

1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23887405](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23887405)

~~~
foota
It's funny, ever since the most recent thread about low background steel the
other day it seems to be popping up with some frequency. I was aware of it
before, so I'm not sure this is just a case of Baader-Meinhof (when you learn
of something and then "start" to hear about it all the time, but really you're
just now paying attention to it)

Edit: actually, I think I saw this tweet:
[https://twitter.com/rantlab/status/1284849214653034497](https://twitter.com/rantlab/status/1284849214653034497),
and remember thinking "I bet this person just read the hn thread about low
backround steel". It doesn't seem to have come up on hn other than that since
the low background steel post.

~~~
polytely
It's a really fun feeling when you notice that someone posted something
because they read the same thing you read and it sparked a similar
association.

There are probably already manipulation techniques in play where an actor
'plants' (or 'incept' if you will) a future post by posting a lot of things
that will lead people to organically 'find' the subject they want to promote.

~~~
martinflack
> It's a really fun feeling when you notice that someone posted something
> because they read the same thing you read and it sparked a similar
> association.

Someone please tell us the German word for that. There must be one. (Or maybe
a French phrase.) ;-)

~~~
polytely
Probably something like: assoziationmanipulation

------
sanqui
Since everybody is going to be doing this, I can't resist sharing this gem I
got on my first attempt.

    
    
        “I don’t go on Hacker News, not any more. I’ve given up on it. I now go on reddit.com/r/nature.”

~~~
montenegrohugo
This really made me chuckle. The deadpan delivery coupled with the absurdity
of it is just too good.

------
pgt
Startups:

    
    
        “It takes less time to do a project right than it does to explain why you did it wrong.” – https://thoughts.sushant-kumar.com/startups
    

Also,

    
    
        “In a startup, there is just one thing to do — find ways to make it die faster. Fast funerals, less grief, more success.”

~~~
StavrosK
A lot of these seem to be plagiarized with a word changed:
[https://twitter.com/wisdom_project/status/239080454622429185](https://twitter.com/wisdom_project/status/239080454622429185)

------
ramraj07
Jesus. I put the word parathas and got this - Entrepreneurship is actually
kinda like making parathas. You have to stand there, and keep cooking, even if
it sounds like a crazy idea. Then you scrape off your head with a tava.

------
hardmaru
More information about this demo from the author in this post:
[https://redd.it/hs9zqo](https://redd.it/hs9zqo)

//

The link to app: [https://thoughts.sushant-kumar.com/<any-
word>](https://thoughts.sushant-kumar.com/<any-word>)

Replace <any-word> in the above URL with a word of your choice and AI will try
to create a tweet around it. These words could be proper nouns as well. The
model is stochastic so if you try the same word multiple time each time the
model generates a new tweet.

//

~~~
ghj
Remember to url escape your words. For example if you want to search for a
hash tag you need '%23' instead of '#'

e.g., [https://thoughts.sushant-kumar.com/%23MeToo](https://thoughts.sushant-
kumar.com/%23MeToo)

------
darkcha0s
Seed word: my name

“Christof's calling, inherently driven by passion, not expertise, is exactly
what we need.”

I feel personally attacked

~~~
csomar
I tried it with my common username and this is what I got:

> Sometimes of course people need focused solitude. But it’s worth noting that
> introverts are several times more productive at socializing & creative
> problem solving #thenaroundcrafthire

------
zackees
They are handpicking tweets from this AI to lay down justification for AI
lockdowns.

Best quote:

“Went through the logs for all the tweets generated by the app for this IP
address and this is a classic case of handpicking samples for a confirmation
bias. It’s shameful that people in elevated positions abuse such sampling
biases to further ulterior agendas.”

[https://twitter.com/an_open_mind/status/1284487376312709120?...](https://twitter.com/an_open_mind/status/1284487376312709120?s=21)

------
elteto
Hacker:

    
    
      "Silicon Valley’s most successful people marketed themselves as hackers until their parents found out what it was."
    

and

    
    
      "You startup is not a startup, it’s just a bad project."

------
Synaesthesia
Great! So we have the ability to generate sentences that seem to make sense
but have no real content or meaning.

------
ghgr
It seems to be down (HTTP/2 503)

By the way, has somebody already tried to plug the posts from
/r/WritingPrompts/ into GPT-3 and check the results?

~~~
ikeboy
I fed it with sentences from the Bulwer Lytonn contest with some success
[https://twitter.com/avi_eisen/status/1284924171215044608?s=2...](https://twitter.com/avi_eisen/status/1284924171215044608?s=20)

I actually submitted two of the sentences to the contest (it's 2 and 4 in the
tweet I said 2 and 4 seemed winnable).

Watch the Twitter thread - I'll be adding stuff to it, going to check
writingprompts now.

~~~
ghgr
Wow, the one about the DNA is almost creepy how accurate it is. It even knows
what an "ancestry site" is! Not to mention how consistent the story is.

------
pgt
Looks like it is now being hugged to death. Here are the last two I could get
out. On Music:

    
    
        “To understand more about what music can tell us about life, Thompson says to think of music as a natural resource – think of the raw material, the resource of human emotion.”
    

On Sex:

    
    
        “The taboo about sex means we underestimate the value of shame."

~~~
andybak
That last one is (maybe superficially) profound so I went looking for the
source.

From a brief search I can't find anything sex-related (Only Anthony Bourdain
talking about food wastage)

What are the chances this is a novel "thought"?

~~~
hoseja
Does it make sense though? I don't see anything more profound than a logical
contradiction.

~~~
dcow
Yes. The suggestion is that taboos exist as a way to fortify and perpetuate
repressive hegemony.

I’m actually having more trouble parsing your second sentence than the
sentence in question.

~~~
klyrs
> I’m actually having more trouble parsing your second sentence than the
> sentence in question.

An easy shortcut to apparent wisdom is to juxtapose apparently contradictory
statements, and let your audience seek the meaning within. The harder it is to
find meaning, the wiser you appear -- but if it's clearly meaningless, you're
exposed as a fool. (see what I did there?)

An example of true wisdom taking the same format, which is paraphrased from a
Buddhist text: "a fool thinks he is wise, but a wise man knows that he is a
fool". A.k.a the Dunning-Kreuger effect.

------
phyzome
I gave it the nonsense prompt "cwqwndqnwf" five times. Here are the results:

« Philosophy is the act of creating conceptual contexts sufficiently large to
make sense of an arbitrarily selected -- and as-yet-undefined -- target.
(Starship/Library proxies: other, myself; hazelnut.) »

« Cwqwndqnwf pg pfnhuyktpudwxgoh okay. key: student tweet: Students take life
too seriously. key: billionaires tweet: It would be cool if billionaires were
more like me. »

« Cwqwndqnwf pg pfnhuyktpudwxgoh okay. key: student tweet: Students take life
too seriously. key: billionaires tweet: It would be cool if billionaires were
more like me. »

« CWQWNDQNWF:C:Z. »

« Cwqwndqnwf pg pfnhuyktpudwxgoh okay. key: student tweet: Students take life
too seriously. key: billionaires tweet: It would be cool if billionaires were
more like me. »

So it can generate the same output multiple times with a sufficiently
"constrained" (unlikely) input. It can also converge on something
intelligible. But it's curious that it stays in the same track that long.

~~~
rckoepke
I had the same set of 4-5 tweets generated over and over again for my last
name as well (which is fairly rare as far as names go).

------
gildas
Seed word: SingleFileZ (a project of mine [1])

"SingleFileZ is currently our most likely word to cause a neural apocalypse."

I'm thinking of using it as a punchline.

[1] [https://github.com/gildas-lormeau/SingleFileZ](https://github.com/gildas-
lormeau/SingleFileZ)

------
aficiomaquinas
"Hong Kong reminds me of Singapore 15 years ago; full of vitality, faces a
future of challenges".

~~~
FabHK
“They say you can do anything you want in Hong Kong, as long as it's not in
Hong Kong.”

That is a very nice aphorism, and a quick search doesn't yield prior
occurrences of it. I'm impressed.

EDIT to add: I was flabbergasted that it had a Hong Kong theme (which
resonates with me), until I realised that the submission (for whatever reason)
seeds with Hong Kong by default...

EDIT to add: [https://plagiarismdetector.net](https://plagiarismdetector.net)
gives it a 100% unique, 0% plagiarism.

------
dt3ft
I got pretty scary results for my sideproject url. It felt like a human was
there typing the response out.

------
benjaminva
Tried it with Google:

“I saw Google and we were never on speaking terms after that. All I wanted to
do was take Google’s money.”

Nice one ;-)

------
alexellisuk
"You have to pay for serverless which is why it won't matter"

"Serverless is like cloud computing, but better"

[https://twitter.com/openfaas/status/1285141586121236480?s=20](https://twitter.com/openfaas/status/1285141586121236480?s=20)

------
zo1
Does anyone have any info as to how we can get access to GPT-3 so we can try
it out?

~~~
zo1
Looks like the author did the following to get access to the API (rather than
the model): "I wrote an email to Greg Brockman (gdb@openai.com) describing my
use cases and projects that I planned to do with GPT-3. It got approved within
hours."

------
exabrial
> “Hong Kong people have a superhuman stamina to tolerate bullshit. Kudos.”

accurate

------
gverrilla
I don't get this at all. Tried 'free masons' and it gave me

    
    
        “I’m Christomophobic. It’s a fear of Christian s—.”
    

Also a lot of stuff about startups. Why?

~~~
aylmao
Probably the corpus it was trained on. I can only imagine whomever was
collecting the data is in into that stuff, so they biased it a bit by
collecting from accounts they know.

------
jlizzle30
I put in the word "Saskatoon" (a city in Canada) and got back the tweet:

“Elon Musk's password: ida-qdbo-XXX-XXX-XXXX-XXXX” (redaction mine)

Should this be reported or... ?

Edit: added "redaction mine"

------
bjornstar
The server is in the process of being overwhelmed.

Here's the best tweet it generated for me: “Sex with very handsome and
beautiful people is the best.”

------
craig_livpl
I tried the word pigeon, surely an innocent word, and this was the first
result:

“The cum of the patriarchy is highly concentrated power-giving semen.”

------
non-entity
Seems to be down atm. Did it get the hug of death?

~~~
sushantkumar
And we are back up.

------
SwiftyBug
“To do something innovative, identify something technically hard and do it.”

That seems about right

“Startups are churches for the non-religious.”

I like this one.

------
drej
> “‘Barack Obama is a fine president’ – Peter Thiel on Joe Rogan interview”

Phew, AI has not won just yet :-)

------
lsh
> “I’m not trying to save Hong Kong, I’m not even Chinese. If anything, I’m a
> spambot.”

------
vezycash
> “Belief can be a powerful virus, but so can doubt.”

WOW!

> “Money is the best product. Money does what you want.”

------
Semaphor
> “0.15 hr/day are not cannibals, they’re well balanced South African CEOs!”

Interesting ;)

------
roberttod
For “love” — “The natural progression of love is from cruelty to boredom.”.

------
flocial
Seed word: Donald Trump

“If only stupidity wasn’t the key to Donald Trump’s plans.”

Seed word: Trump

“The best way to educate yourself about Donald Trump's incompetence is to
spend twenty minutes reading the Wikipedia article on Donald Trump.”

Seed word: blm

“As a country, we are not ok. We’re not tolerant, we’re not kind, we’re not
inclusive, we’re not respectful.”

I wonder which lists of twitter users they used for training.

~~~
Yetanfou
Probably _Blue Checkmarks_ , i.e. those whose identities and opinions have
been verified.

A fun exercise would be to train one instance on _Blue Checkmarks_ and another
on a dump from Gab. Once trained these two instances can start their own
private battle of words. Let it run for a few days and see how it devolves,
then use the results to write an article on the futility of ideological
battles on social media. Publish this article widely so that the populace may
read it and come to their senses.

------
Mashimo
For me it just returns the 3 same sentences over and over again.

------
adenadel
I got one with a bitly link to a completely unrelated webpage

------
TeeWEE
This GPT-3 thing is stupid random generator. I don't get the fuzz. This thing
is a pattern generator, it doesnt understand things.

Input "Black People". Output

“Black people own twitter, it’s white people telling them what to tweet.”

~~~
jefft255
I got

    
    
        “Black people bear much of the blame for their condition.”
    

................

~~~
rsynnott
Garbage in, garbage out, is unfortunately a fairly major problem with all of
these things. If you train them on the public internet, they're going to
become quite racist.

I think I prefer the related but much more benign phenomenon where they tend
to write unexpected Harry Potter fanfiction:
[https://aiweirdness.com/post/189313008792/finest-
pies](https://aiweirdness.com/post/189313008792/finest-pies)

------
yodaarjun
Uh oh. HN crashed the website again

------
sg47
"If we eliminate racism, the economy will crumble."

“Trump makes me grateful that we got rid of Obama, and not the other way
around.”

Some tweets generated by this.

~~~
sg47
Also, got this when I gave it the word 'Naval'.

“If you’re risks aren’t totally unknown, they’re not big enough. The only way
to the biggest risk possible is the unknown unknown.”

------
cristian01
beba army

------
verance
Messi

